# Dollar Store Props



## JmPhotos (Nov 6, 2007)

*Got some cute Chirstmas props at the Dollar Store and Target today. No one is home to be my subject for practice, so I used my dog. Here's an example.*
*3 sizes of shirt boxes all stacked up ($1 store)*
*Large Bows (Target $1 bin)*
*Large Ornaments (Target $1 bin)*
*Santa Hat ($1 store)*

*Jodie*


----------



## JDS (Nov 6, 2007)

I think it's a great idea, and even works well for the dog.   Maybe wrap the shirt boxes in some paper?  They're blown out, and that will be hard to avoid.

The only other thing I'd bring up is that you can be seen in the reflection of the ornaments.


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Nov 6, 2007)

I am totally hitting our dollar store up for those giant ornaments. I want to have them all around my kids for portraits  Thanks for sharing. Love the boxer!

I also think it would be cool if you wrapped the boxes. Add some more nice color.


----------



## JmPhotos (Nov 6, 2007)

Yep, my goal is to wrap the boxes, but I was so excited to play with my new purchases and too lazy to go up in the attic and find the Christmas paper.  But I'll do it before a real shoot.

Now, any advice about not reflecting me in the background of the ornaments?

Jodie


----------



## JDS (Nov 6, 2007)

It's possible a polarizer filter would help cut down on the reflections, but I've never used one indoors or with flash..Hmm..


----------



## Flash Harry (Nov 7, 2007)

You'll do little with reflections in round objects even with a polar, use a black curtain and shoot through a break in it. H


----------



## raider (Nov 8, 2007)

photoshop


----------

